# Ryobi RE180PL 2.0



## Chizl (Jul 20, 2009)

I was at HomeDepot the other day looking for a collet and while there they had a sale on the Ryobi RE180PL 2.0 Plunge Router for $99. I didn't have a plunge router and I know Ryobi isn't a bad product by no means and for $99, that was a instant purchase. However I get home and since I couldn't find a collet for my Hitachi, I figured I would pull this new router out and see if I can cut dovetails with it. Only to find that the Ryobi doesn't have a based for attaching dovetail collars. Confused, I went back to HomeDepot just to hear them tell me, yea it should of have one. I had them open 3 different boxes to prove this has no base outside of the metal plunge base. 

Am I missing something? Does this router have a different type of base that can be purchased so that it can be used for dovetailing?


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

I assume you want to use the PC type of collars? I do not think you can with the stock set up. This router has a large opening in the base and the manual did not indicate that it came with a mounting adapter nor does it look like it is made to accept one. You will have to purchase an aftermarket base that will accept the collars. 
If it were me, I would take it back and put the $100 toward a router that better fit your needs. Sears has some OK routers (seem to get good reviews on this board) for about the same money.
Shop for Routers & Laminate Trimmers in the Tools department of Sears.com


----------



## wathman (Jul 16, 2009)

For the $100 price range, it's hard to beat Sears on routers. If you only need 1 3/4 HP, you might find some deals on better routers, but you'll have to look hard. When I was in Harbor Freight the other day, I saw they had a 2 1/4 HP plunge router going for $99, though can't really say if it's a quality product or not.


----------



## Chizl (Jul 20, 2009)

Twill57 said:


> Shop for Routers & Laminate Trimmers in the Tools department of Sears.com


Nice.. I wasn't really looking for a router, it was in the way while looking for a collet.. Isn't that the way it always happens? I've thought of making my own base, but I've not done anything like that before so there is a huge learning curve. If I wanted to make my own based that I can screw into the bottom, what type of material would it be made of and how thick should it be? I've seen plastic, but that would be pretty hard for me to cut and look good. I've seen the slick laminated stuff, but I'm not sure what that is called.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

If that is the TS3550, we have the same saw. I am very happy with mine, does a good job.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I can't think of the base now, but Bobj has it and it will except about anything, Router Crafters com to mind, but it plays tricks on me all the time. will check and get back I was thinking of the Milescraft turn base plate. Is suppose to fit on any router, and it goes for about 20- 25 bucks.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chizl, you can save a lot of time and typing by going through the different routing sections and checking out the sticky threads. The answers you are looking for are in the "Guide bushings and templates" section. You will see a great aftermarket sub base plate from Rousseau that lets you use PC style guide bushings and also has a removable ring to allow for use of large bits. Another post will show you the different styles of guide bushings, and the third shows how to make your own sub base plate, an easy task.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Chizl

If you don't want to make one , the one below is just the ticket,,it will take on the PC guides as well,,it will fit many,many routers  no fuss no muss .great base plate..

I also made a ring for the ones I have that will let me take on the bigger guides ( 1 1/2" ) OP/Lee Valley type..

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1201 Base Plate / Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement

===========


Chizl said:


> Nice.. I wasn't really looking for a router, it was in the way while looking for a collet.. Isn't that the way it always happens? I've thought of making my own base, but I've not done anything like that before so there is a huge learning curve. If I wanted to make my own based that I can screw into the bottom, what type of material would it be made of and how thick should it be? I've seen plastic, but that would be pretty hard for me to cut and look good. I've seen the slick laminated stuff, but I'm not sure what that is called.


----------



## Chizl (Jul 20, 2009)

xplorx4 said:


> If that is the TS3550, we have the same saw. I am very happy with mine, does a good job.


It's the TS3650 and yea, great table saw. One of my first purchases. Got it at pretty cheap since it was the floor model and the only one HD had.


----------



## Chizl (Jul 20, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Amazon.com: Milescraft 1201 Base Plate / Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement
> 
> ===========


Thank you Bobj3! I just purchased it with a 2 day shipping.


----------



## Chizl (Jul 20, 2009)

I got it yesterday.. Works with all 3 routers, but I'll need to get different screws or have to drill out some of the holes. But all the hole slots match up nicely..


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Thats good to know! I made My own as well! But, if Mine ever fails, I know for sure which one to order! Nice shop, and great builds as well! You will find some that will not like the Ryobi, But I like mine, and My BT300 Riobi table saw! Welcome Gavin, and keep up the great work!


----------

